# Smoked Salmon



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 8, 2011)

I had to get away from the goose sausage for awhile so my wife wanted some smoked salmon. So i mozied down to the store and threw my line out and cought some fresh frozen wild salmon fillets 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Made a brine with water, rum, brown sugar, crushed bay leaf, salt and brined for 24 hours.







Next into my Bradley 6 rack. Going with apple smoke.







A good time to try out my Stainless Steel heat deflector to.







Smoke is rolling. 170* For 1.5 hours then PID bumping to 175* for another hour.







Now lets see how the Mrs likes it.


----------



## czarcastic (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good.  So what did the Mrs. Think?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 8, 2011)

Yea so how does it taste? Its hard to beat smoked salmon. I try to buy the non frozen stuff at Sam's Club but it sure it spendy. Maybe I just need to take a fishing trip so I can catch my own. haha


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 8, 2011)

Love me some fish and that looks great. Bet it taste good to.. great job


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking tasty!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks real good from here !!!

MMMMmmmmm.........

Bears love Smoked Salmon!

Bear


----------



## les3176 (Feb 8, 2011)

Smoked salmon is one of my wife's favorite....me too!!! Nice looking fish! How did your defelector work?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2011)

Your salmon looks great. We get ours at Sam's too. It is pricey, but a nice treat once in a while. Healthy too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2011)

BTW: Did you get tired of waiting for the Salmon to run up the Lehigh?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> BTW: Did you get tired of waiting for the Salmon to run up the Lehigh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I was waiting but nothing so i went up to our new dummy mart and just bought some


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2011)

les3176 said:


> Smoked salmon is one of my wife's favorite....me too!!! Nice looking fish! How did your defelector work?




The fish was a big hit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And the deflector works great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2011)

nepas said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: Did you get tired of waiting for the Salmon to run up the Lehigh?
> ...


Nepas,

Ever see the fish ladders in the Lehigh River. They have a glass panel, so you can watch what fish come through it.

They've been trying for awhile to get more Shad up the Lehigh from the Delaware.

Check this link:

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...tq&sigi=160q71n9u&sigb=11rnjp1mq&fr=yfp-t-701

Here's a pic with a Shad in it:







Bear


----------



## smokey mo (Feb 10, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks real good from here !!!
> 
> MMMMmmmmm.........
> 
> ...


I think this Bear like smoked 'anything'


----------



## smokey mo (Feb 10, 2011)

I live at the mouth of the Columbia River, and the Spring Chinook are just starting to come in...I may have to get on the water and get some then try smoking some up.  I have always been to 'chicken' to smoke fish. 

Sir, you have inspired me!


----------



## racincowboy (Feb 10, 2011)

Smokey Mo said:


> I live at the mouth of the Columbia River, and the Spring Chinook are just starting to come in...I may have to get on the water and get some then try smoking some up.  I have always been to 'chicken' to smoke fish.
> 
> Sir, you have inspired me!


I love fishing down that way. I will hit the river up here near Portland starting monday. No need to be chicken on smoking fish that is all I knew how to smoke well before I signed on here. Now the ribs and brisket and butts are nothing short of amazing. Never thought I could cook like that. I have now been less then impressed by commercial bbq at restaurants in the area. Oh well I guess I will just have to snuggle up with my chargriller some more and turn out more Que. If you have any fish smoking questions dont hesitate to ask neighbor.

Lance

Does anyone else have trouble with the neighbors wanting to "inspect" your rig while turning out some good chow?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2011)

Racincowboy said:


> Smokey Mo said:
> 
> 
> > I live at the mouth of the Columbia River, and the Spring Chinook are just starting to come in...I may have to get on the water and get some then try smoking some up.  I have always been to 'chicken' to smoke fish.
> ...


Good point Lance---Salmon was my first major success too!

Bear


----------



## racincowboy (Feb 10, 2011)

Bear,

If I can smoke half of the stuff , half as well as you I will be in good shape. You ever had smoked salmon dip before? That is a staple around our house at christmas time. Had to catch 3 more fish then usual this year as we had tons of neighbors wanting to-go containers to take with them on their travels to other family and friends celebrations. I hate to think what demand for (salmon dip) as we call it will be next christmas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2011)

Racincowboy said:


> Bear,
> 
> If I can smoke half of the stuff , half as well as you I will be in good shape. You ever had smoked salmon dip before? That is a staple around our house at christmas time. Had to catch 3 more fish then usual this year as we had tons of neighbors wanting to-go containers to take with them on their travels to other family and friends celebrations. I hate to think what demand for (salmon dip) as we call it will be next christmas.


Thanks for the kind words, Cowboy,

The Salmon I make is done real hard & real smokey. It's more for chewing than for dipping.

I didn't get any Salmon this fall---My son was too busy working on his house. He usually goes up to NY, and brings back 10 or 20 fillets about 2 foot long each.

I hate to break down & buy some, but I might have to, because Nepa's Salmon looks very inviting!

Bear


----------



## bilder (Feb 10, 2011)

Racincowboy said:


> Bear,
> 
> If I can smoke half of the stuff , half as well as you I will be in good shape. You ever had smoked salmon dip before? That is a staple around our house at christmas time. Had to catch 3 more fish then usual this year as we had tons of neighbors wanting to-go containers to take with them on their travels to other family and friends celebrations. I hate to think what demand for (salmon dip) as we call it will be next christmas.




Salmon dip is wonderful stuff.   One thing I do is to smoke my salmon and then can it.  The canning process draws out the smokey flavor and it really makes an awesome dip. 

Canned smoked salmon is a staple gift we send to family in the lower 48. 

I am going to thaw out some salmon and hooligan (smelt) to smoke up this weekend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 11, 2011)

Man your salmon look good and I sure that the wife enjoyed it to.


----------



## jdomep (Feb 24, 2011)

where did you find your insert with finer holes for your racks?


----------



## andrew82 (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks mighty tasty! I have got to try that soon.Ive got a MES 40 so I will have to use my AMNS to cold smoke it.


----------



## jonboat (Mar 28, 2011)

Racincowboy said:


> Bear,
> 
> If I can smoke half of the stuff , half as well as you I will be in good shape. You ever had smoked salmon dip before? That is a staple around our house at christmas time. Had to catch 3 more fish then usual this year as we had tons of neighbors wanting to-go containers to take with them on their travels to other family and friends celebrations. I hate to think what demand for (salmon dip) as we call it will be next christmas.




ever since smoking up my first batch of slamon last fall, I'm getting pressured by friends and family to catch more trout and salmon for the smoker. If it wasn't so tasty, I'd be asking my self what I've gotten myself into!


Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Cowboy,
> 
> The Salmon I make is done real hard & real smokey. It's more for chewing than for dipping.
> 
> ...


You need to head up this way yourself in the fall - I'll point you at a couple good holes on the Salmon River or a couple good spots on the Oswego River!


----------

